

Ask HN: Are you colour blind? Please help validate daltonize algorithm in Ruby - gingerlime

Looking for colour-blind people to help validate the implementation of the daltonize algorithm in ruby (against the python / javascript implementations). The results look slightly different but are they just as effective / better / worse?<p>Any assistance will be appreciated.<p>see some samples and discussion on https://github.com/eltiare/carrierwave-vips/issues/9#issuecomment-13685362
======
logn
I believe I'm a Strong Deutan. I'm reviewing your deuteranope set at that link
you provided.

The Python colors look a lot different than the original but I see the numbers
the same in those two, with the exception of the middle right image, the "5"
and the middle bottom, the "15". Each of those in the original is less defined
and the 5's look closer to 8's for me (although I can still tell it's a 5).

With the Ruby, every one of your numbers is hazier and harder to read with the
exception of the top-left, the "12". However, I believe if given this test, my
answers on the Ruby version would only deviate from the original for the
middle-right (5), bottom-left (3), and middle-bottom (15).

Also it seems the tan and yellow hues are more accentuated in the Ruby version
than the original, but the colors are a lot closer than the Python version.

I can give my review of the other tests if you want but with my color-
blindness, I don't believe my opinion is relevant for those.

~~~
gingerlime
Thanks logn. Much appreciated. Just to clarify a couple of points if you don't
mind:

"(although I can still tell it's a 5)" - that is - on the original? or only
the python version? If you are able to see (almost) all numbers on the
original, then perhaps your colour-blindness is not as strong? or the test
isn't great to start with??

"However, I believe if given this test, my answers on the Ruby version would
only deviate from the original...". Deviate meaning you won't be able to tell
the difference?

Would it be possible to contact you via email/skype to follow-up on this if
necessary?

~~~
logn
Also, for reference, all the samples here: <http://www.toledo-
bend.com/colorblind/Ishihara.asp>

Except for the top-left 25, they're all spots for me. The 56 in the middle-
right is maybe perceptible to me, but barely.

~~~
gingerlime
Thanks again. That's cool. I'll try to pass those tests through the algorithm
(both python and ruby) and share the results somewhere - hopefully it will be
a better test case then.

> If that's exactly what you see then the test is either flawed or it's not
> inclusive of all the frames which test this colorblindness

Yes - that's what I see, so maybe these samples weren't the best to start
with. I took them straight off <http://daltonize.appspot.com/> so assumed they
are a good starting point...

------
devonbarrett
I just had my brother test them out. I am not too sure what he suffers with
but they defiantly work - I would say even more effectively than the original!
The one he found hardest to see was the python one.

------
gingerlime
Another version (thanks to logn) - available at <http://imgur.com/a/nCzap>

~~~
logn
Based on this result I think the Ruby algorithm is performing pretty well.
Python makes the first four fairly readable for me while Ruby is truer to the
original. However the Python and Ruby hues vs original are still a good bit
different (but I'm not exactly sure if that's what you want or not)

